

App Store keywords checklist: 21 tips to work around Apple's horrible search - hgpc
http://www.hpique.com/2013/01/app-store-keywords-checklist-21-tips-to-work-around-apples-horrible-search/

======
hgpc
Don’t you hate those articles about App Store marketing who basically tell you
you need to build a great app? Me too.

I compiled a list of 21 practical and actionable tips to get the most from
your App Store keywords, with real examples, references and further resources.

Hope you find it useful.

